# Not-so Happy New Year for Big Dish



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

With the advent of the New Year comes the promise of new 
opoortunities -- but not for C-Band subscriptions -- the not-so 
surprising news of declining numbers has come once again.

According to the latest information from Access Control Center (ACC),
the Motorola group responsible for tracking big dish subscriber traffic,
de-authorizations for C-Band service during the month of December
totalled 37,874, while new accounts came in slightly less at 47.

Net authoriztions for the final month of 2005 sank -37,827. ACC 
reports that cumulatively, C-Band service still has 144,587 subs.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

C-Band was once the greatest. It is ashame it is going away.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

ilovedbs said:


> C-Band was once the greatest. It is ashame it is going away.


Still is the best system out there.


----------

